# First time out



## berninga87 (Mar 19, 2016)

Actually a report from St George Island so I hope its ok to post on here. Caught a bonnethead and a pomp. Really exciting for my first time surf fishing. Planning to go again tomorrow morning.














Sent from my LGUS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Got a pomp on your first time trying, not bad not bad at all ! Good luck tomorrow !


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Indeed, good job. Hopefully you'll supplement your report with more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Gamecocky (Jul 22, 2015)

Those bonnetheads might not be the most exciting catch but they sure are a cool species!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job fer your 1st, heck great job if you were seasoned! Give yourself more credit brother!


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

I've been doing this for years and only managed one yesterday. Great job.Good luck getting rid of your new addiction!


----------



## berninga87 (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks guys! Yesterday went pretty well too. Caught around 12 whiting(lost count) and another nice pomp! Shrimp was the hot bait. I tried sime pink shrimp flavored fish bites and the whiting loved those. Turns out my wife is a closet pro at catching sand fleas, but I only caught one fish on those. 

Sent from my LGUS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## berninga87 (Mar 19, 2016)

Sent from my LGUS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice!!!! how big were the whiting you were catching?


----------



## berninga87 (Mar 19, 2016)

Mostly the size in the picture. Had only one bigger, about twice that size. 

Sent from my LGUS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Oops, didn't see that other picture. Had to scroll my screen over. Good catch. Getting a mess of whiting is fun and they are delicious to eat. But nothings quite like pompano.


----------



## berninga87 (Mar 19, 2016)

I've heard whiting are really good. Next time I will keep a few if I have more cooler space. I did hang on to one pomp. He's on ice until we get home tomorrow. Can't wait to cook him up. If anyone wants to share a favorite recipe I'm all ears. I've heard baked, grilled, or even smoked is best.

Sent from my LGUS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Im a big believer in leaving them untouched. throw some tinfoil down on the grill and lay the fillets on it. Put some lemon juice on them and let them cook. Ive had them other ways but I like getting the full flavor of the pompano. They are also a great fish to do grilled fish tacos with if that's a route you want to go. Let us know how you decide to cook them!!


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Scale, gut, head, wrap in foil w rosemary, salt and a little white wine. It's like eating butter.


----------



## berninga87 (Mar 19, 2016)

I was wondering if it was necessary to take the scales off since they are so tiny. I will do that when we get home. I took the guts, bloodline, and gills out of them to transport

Sent from my LGUS991 using Tapatalk


----------

